

The power of negative thinking  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/24/opinion/24ehrenreich.html?em

======
bootload
_"... Americans did not start out as deluded optimists. The original ethos, at
least of white Protestant settlers and their descendants, was a grim Calvinism
that offered wealth only through hard work and savings, and even then made no
promises at all. You might work hard and still fail; ..."_

Sounds familiar.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
It's also BS. The population and economic centers of colonial America were
always Pennsylvania and Virginia. New England was a side show. How we got this
popular genesis legend about the Pilgrims is a mystery to me.

~~~
bootload
_"... It's also BS ..."_

Didn't know that. I was making references to "Startups: Relax, you are all
going to fail anyway" ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/1227112118/in/set-7215...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/1227112118/in/set-72157602184871362/)

------
hs
with all these positive and negative thinkings ... will they converge to ZERO
thinking?

------
kingkongrevenge
I've seen the observation that antidepressant usage is now so common in the
professional classes that it has probably affected important organizational
decisions. In a meeting of management level types as many as a fifth of them
are likely to be on drugs!

